# Owens Al Dog Boxes



## Seaforth (Feb 5, 2008)

These boxes seem awfully cost effective when compared to some of the other brands that are out there. I am trying to learn why. Is it that Owens manufactures a bunch of stuff and they have good economies of scale vis a vis the competition, or...how shall I say this as delicately as possible so not to offend the good people at Owens, their stuff is cheap.

Is there an opinion on stainless vs al? I thought I might have heard somewhere that Al turns colour? Maybe i have this wrong.

Would appreciate some real world on this as I am in the market for box I can afford. ( Meaning no mortgage for a dog box )

Cheers

Brad


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

In dog boxes you get what you pay for. Get the best box you can possibily afford. It will pay off in future resale when you are ready to move to a bigger box.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I've had an Owens 2-dog box for almost three years. Pluses are low cost and light weight. I can load it and unload it from my truck without help in a few minutes. The holes are large and comfortable for my dogs. Minuses are that the "insulation" is a thin sheet of exposed plastic insul-board that my dogs have damaged extensively. It is not covered at all. The boxes are aluminum and turn my yellow dog gray. The slide-in door covers leave an opening at the top that lets rain in during downpours. Finally, there is a 1" lip at the bottom so any water that gets in doesn't get out and cleaning is difficult unless the box is removed from the truck and turned upside down. I cover the floor with a thick grid-style rubber mat from Home Depot to keep the dogs off the bottom. I have used the box without difficulty for trips of over 1000 miles each way and the dogs seem to be quite happy. On balance, the boxes provide good value, but if I traveled more I would definitely buy one of the better lines.


----------



## Lab Guy (Feb 25, 2009)

I just started to research these as well and was surprised to see a thread has just started on it. Do they provide adequate ventilation (I will be installing a fan on it), how warm will the dog stay in the winter as it can get pretty cold in January.

I was wondering what people thought about using sheets of plastic instead of plywood as is recomended by the manufacturer. One of the local home centers sells 1/2" sheets of plastic priced close to that as plywood.

Thanks for any input 

Jay


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

HMMMMMM.....interesting thread.

I was considering a distributership with these guys.
Thoughts on that?


----------



## rocko (Sep 26, 2007)

I have one and I love it. It does turn my yellow dog a little gray in some areas.....but I really don't care about that and neither does he.

I also agree with what YardleyLab has stated.


----------



## Kirk Steffensen (May 3, 2008)

Here's my two cents -->

I've had an Owen's box for three years now and have not had any troubles. I won't argue that its the best box build but its a great box for its cost. I've replaced the plastic flooring with rubber mats from Menards but the side walls are holding up well (but my two dogs are not chewers). I also drilled several small holes in the bottom so the water can drain. As for winter warmth, I hunted my dogs in sub-zero temperatures then kenneled them with the side vent closed and the slide in front in place and drove hours home. The dogs body heat and respiration is warm enough to melt the ice from their coats. Again, not the best box made but better then plastic kennels.

KIRK


----------



## birdboy (Feb 9, 2009)

Almost all aluminum will oxidize wich is that is causing the graying. I believe there is something that you can coat the aluminum with that will prevent this, but am not sure exactly what it is. Alot of the cheaper aluminum truck toolboxes will turn everything you put in them grey. With that being said, I have an American Welding Products dog box and tool box that neither have grayed anything inside them. As far as the insulation goes, the corrigated plastic that has been mentioned in the Owens, is also in the AWP and Diamond Delux boxes.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I have one and agree with Yardley about the plastic insulation. I chunked it right away and went to lowes and got a sheet of the foam insulation. Basically looks like a sheet of dry-wall. I cut it out to fit the sides and bottom snug. I glued them in place. I use a piece of carpet cut to size for the bottom. Everything fits nice and snug and is easy to clean.


----------



## oco2530 (Nov 18, 2008)

I bought a do it yourself owens kit. I have the benefit of being a shop teacher at a high school so I had students design and build the box. We used Plexiglas to sheet the inside and out and used one inch thick insulation between the two sheets. It ended up turning out all right.


----------



## Lab Guy (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input. At this point I think that I will pick one up later this summer when I will be able to take me time and do a good job putting it together.


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

birdboy said:


> Almost all aluminum will oxidize wich is that is causing the graying. I believe there is something that you can coat the aluminum with that will prevent this, but am not sure exactly what it is. Alot of the cheaper aluminum truck toolboxes will turn everything you put in them grey. With that being said, I have an American Welding Products dog box and tool box that neither have grayed anything inside them. As far as the insulation goes, the corrigated plastic that has been mentioned in the Owens, is also in the AWP and Diamond Delux boxes.


A process called "anodizing" keeps the yellow dogs yellow.


----------

